# Zaya and or Zapca 23 year needed



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll be traveling to the sept 6th pig roast in ontario. I am looking for zaya, zapca 23, or Centurio Xx to take along for the canadian BOTL's that can't get it up there. Only issue is I need to have it to me by sept 5. I know some of the prices are pretty good on the west coast, so adding shipping is still cheaper than here, if I could even find it. Please shoot me a pm if you can help.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

May I add....its for a good cause to!!:ss:ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

PM in your box.

Since Sailor is home I'll help out!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone know where u can buy zapaca 23 online????


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

BamBam said:


> Anyone know where u can buy zapaca 23 online????


 Yes. :r


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

that chicago wine place is where I get it from


it is the best rum I have ever had


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Zapaca and the XX is taken care of. If anyone has a line on the old zaya let me know. I found the new trinidad zaya for $26 online.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

This place has 2-Day shipping!

http://www.hitimewine.net/istar.asp?a=6&id=163239!1166


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

SmokeyJoe said:


> This place has 2-Day shipping!
> 
> http://www.hitimewine.net/istar.asp?a=6&id=163239!1166


Yeah, that's where I found the trinidad one. Looking for the old school zaya from guatemala.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

fissure30 said:


> Yeah, that's where I found the trinidad one. Looking for the old school zaya from guatemala.


Get some *FLOR DE CANA 18YR* instead since you are up against a deadline.


----------

